# My First sprayed fence : ) im so proud



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

G'day Guys 

I thought I would share today's job : ) I painted the main house three years ago maybe four and the fence was in need of a coat 
But as I'm still a spraying newbie I was worried about spraying such a big fence and worrying about overspray and all of that crap 
But finaly decided how am I going to learn if I don't give it a go 

I started with the smaller tip the Green one as I was paranoid about overspray then second coat I was used to covering stuff up and it wasn't a big deal so switched to the larger tip and went for it : ) I love it I was so excited today My Shiny Graco and I back together again oxoxox
She was last out in May 2013 . I was worried she wouldn't start

as you would of noticed we are in winter over in Australia I'm sure you could tell 
By my winter uniform ? Longer shorts plus a singlet under my shirt : ) it was a cold day I think we hit 21deg but my baby worked like a champ 

A few things I noticed was I let the paint run down to empty oops no no ? And when I filled her back up it was going nuts ??? Then I realised I had to re prime it then it was good to go 

All in all it was a good day smashed the fence and had some very important airless time and then spent 2hours giving her a good clean : ) 

I know I have a Graco with wheels but I don't like them rolling on any surface and scuffing them on the ground so I used my little scaffold as a trolly it worked great 

I didn't kill the chickens so that was a plus 

Anyway I thought I would share my excitement and I'm sure over the weekend some gangsta ? lol will tag my fresh fence maybe that kid in the pic ?

Just a few pics from today 

How sexy is that Blue niiiiice 

On a Sad note I love little critters apart from cockroaches but a few little lizards got sprayed today : ( so I can't put a disclaimer that no critters were harmed in today's spraying : (


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

I don't know why but why do I feel like this little **** just walked past thinking sweet I will tag that fence ?
I guess that's what I get for living in the hood


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Now for some Graco **** 

As I couldn't make it to my storage place I had to bring my gear home and as it might rain tonight my Baby gets to have a sleep over as I can't leave her in the trailer Mind out of the gutter please : )






Enjoy your sleep over : )


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

It's nice to see a craftsman who takes pride in his work and tools.
Good on ya for toughing it out in those brutal winter conditions!
Nice job wearing the respirator and using the extension wand.
2 tools that your body will thank for using in the future.
Sorry to hear about the lizards that got squirted.
Did you try giving them a rinse or were you using oil based stain/paint?
We had a gray tree frog that got some chemicals on him during our last strip job. I was mortified watching him flop around. Scooped him up, rinsed him off and set him free. I hope he made it.

Doesn't the Dulux come in 5 gal. buckets?

Great pics, hope the HO gets to enjoy the fence awhile before it gets tagged!


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Good going on having the guts to start spraying! Congrats on the outcome.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Monstertruck said:


> It's nice to see a craftsman who takes pride in his work and tools. Good on ya for toughing it out in those brutal winter conditions! Nice job wearing the respirator and using the extension wand. 2 tools that your body will thank for using in the future. Sorry to hear about the lizards that got squirted. Did you try giving them a rinse or were you using oil based stain/paint? We had a gray tree frog that got some chemicals on him during our last strip job. I was mortified watching him flop around. Scooped him up, rinsed him off and set him free. I hope he made it. Doesn't the Dulux come in 5 gal. buckets? Great pics, hope the HO gets to enjoy the fence awhile before it gets tagged!



G'day MT

Thanks Mate spraying is still new to me and unless I go out of my comfort zone it will stay that way .Yes winter in Sydney is harsh I wasn't going to wear a singlet but it was just a little on the cold side . Client got that paint it was on special as the big hardware store mixed popular bases up and these were left over that 4ltrs was only $18 if that was my go to paint weather shield maybe $50 $60 bucks 

Lizard I couldn't say normally I would down tools and give him a wash but he got out of there quick smart with a coating : (

And for sure some prick will tag that fence 

I love the extension wand with the cut off valve adjustable head if I was just using the gun the bending over would of did my back in for sure


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

woodcoyote said:


> Good going on having the guts to start spraying! Congrats on the outcome.


Thanks WC

Mainly you find in OZ the hacks spray it's not like in America were you guys seem to spray everything in OZ it's more the new buildings and just blow and go 

I bought the airless in 2011 due to a seminar were we Dulux Acredited Painters were being encouraged to try new applications such as spraying 
In the seminar they made a point of mentioning how in America how huge spraying is . So I thought why not but to date 
It hasn't really been used that much even if it was I still want it kept shiny : )


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Looking through today's pics I find this one a little spooky ? 
My Wife's into Vampires so I might show Her that pic around Bed Time : )









This old Pic didn't do it for her


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

benthepainter said:


> Looking through today's pics I find this one a little spooky ?
> My Wife's into Vampires so I might show Her that pic around Bed Time : )
> 
> View attachment 24316
> ...


Wow laughing my head off!


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Monstertruck said:


> Doesn't the Dulux come in 5 gal.
> 
> 
> > G'day MT
> ...


----------



## READY TO ROLL (Dec 12, 2011)

Monstertruck said:


> It's nice to see a craftsman who takes pride in his work and tools.
> Good on ya for toughing it out in those brutal winter conditions!
> Nice job wearing the respirator and using the extension wand.
> 2 tools that your body will thank for using in the future.
> ...


The coat of paint on the lizard might protect it from sun burn.


----------



## READY TO ROLL (Dec 12, 2011)

Monstertruck said:


> It's nice to see a craftsman who takes pride in his work and tools.
> Good on ya for toughing it out in those brutal winter conditions!
> Nice job wearing the respirator and using the extension wand.
> 2 tools that your body will thank for using in the future.
> ...


 I have painted lizards and frogs by the bucket fulls, but not on purpose of course.


----------



## READY TO ROLL (Dec 12, 2011)

I can't imagine painting exterior homes without an airless. I spray painted my first house about 1980.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Hey Ben, I see you are getting overspray over the top of the fence onto the plants? Hold a cardboard shield over the top as you spray and this will take care of your problem. Also that pump will easily push 150' of line, no need to push around a scaffold.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

MikeCalifornia said:


> Hey Ben, I see you are getting overspray over the top of the fence onto the plants? Hold a cardboard shield over the top as you spray and this will take care of your problem. Also that pump will easily push 150' of line, no need to push around a scaffold.


G'day MC

Yeah a few spots I used cardboard at the top and sides to protect overspray from surfaces and was amazed how easy it was to keep areas I wanted to be kept clean 

but it wasn't needed for the whole fence so spots where it needed to be shielded and areas needed to be covered I did. But I was lucky with the colour a little over spray on some of the over hanging plants which will be trimmed back the colour doesn't stand out . Compared to a lighter colour such as like a cream 

And the scaffold worked great rolling trolley it had my radio my paint the airless 
Add a little BBQ and I could sell snags on a roll to people walking by : ) 

Wouldn't a longer line mean more line to flush and clean ?


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

READY TO ROLL said:


> I can't imagine painting exterior homes without an airless. I spray painted my first house about 1980.


Gday RTR

Yeah it's not common at all I couldn't even say that I have ever seen a company spraying an exterior 
On a Domestic job in my 23yrs of painting in my area I work 

years ago working with my painting teacher we sprayed a few houses 
As I said it's mainly the guys who do brand new houses working for the big companies blow and go 

I've had my machine since 2011 so far I've only done maybe 10 houses full ceilings only and four of the houses had furniture and I was able to manage that 

The last year I sprayed an exterior of a house first time I was scared to do that one but had a go and was surprised 

And then yesterday the fence 

So slowly I'm getting more comfortable with it but I want to get to the point were I will not hesitate to use it on a job


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

benthepainter said:


> Gday RTR
> 
> Yeah it's not common at all I couldn't even say that I have ever seen a company spraying an exterior
> On a Domestic job in my 23yrs of painting in my area I work
> ...


Hi Ben,

It sounds as though we have about the same amount of time under our belts using a sprayer. Like you, I have mainly used mine for ceilings. I have also sprayed exterior trim (gutters, fascia, sofitt, shutters, downspouts) quite a few times, some doors, and a couple of exteriors with T-111 siding or stucco. 

I remember that, every time I used the sprayer, I noticed the time saved and was glad I broke it out. Like you, I worry about overspray. Also, since I'm on my own much of the time, it's a pain in the @@@ to spray when backrolling is necessary, but still quicker.

I'm trying to force myself to use the sprayer more...I don't mind doing the masking, shielding, etc. required. I just haven't got the experience down yet to spray interior walls and trim with comfort, let alone kitchen cabinets in occupied homes. That scares the ^&%$ out of me.

By the way, you have a great sense of humor. :thumbsup:


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

Ben, why did you use such expensive paint ? 

Berger make that colour in their deep base exterior low sheen. I just had my airless Graco 395 spray machine rebuilt and it cost $ 950- which included a new piston kit, refurbish the pump and a rebuild of the gun.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

SemiproJohn said:


> Hi Ben, It sounds as though we have about the same amount of time under our belts using a sprayer. Like you, I have mainly used mine for ceilings. I have also sprayed exterior trim (gutters, fascia, sofitt, shutters, downspouts) quite a few times, some doors, and a couple of exteriors with T-111 siding or stucco. I remember that, every time I used the sprayer, I noticed the time saved and was glad I broke it out. Like you, I worry about overspray. Also, since I'm on my own much of the time, it's a pain in the @@@ to spray when backrolling is necessary, but still quicker. I'm trying to force myself to use the sprayer more...I don't mind doing the masking, shielding, etc. required. I just haven't got the experience down yet to spray interior walls and trim with comfort, let alone kitchen cabinets in occupied homes. That scares the ^&%$ out of me. By the way, you have a great sense of humor. :thumbsup:


G'day John 

Sounds like you have done allot more than me : ) I'm really keen to try spraying gutters I think they would come up so well . Masking up I love so that isn't a problem : ) 

But I am going to try and incorporate more spraying into my work if and when I can 

Sense of humor ?? Need to laugh I don't think I could get through a day without a laugh or two or three 
And what's funny is I work by myself and I still have a good laugh


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Brian C said:


> Ben, why did you use such expensive paint ? Berger make that colour in their deep base exterior low sheen. I just had my airless Graco 395 spray machine rebuilt and it cost $ 950- which included a new piston kit, refurbish the pump and a rebuild of the gun.


G'day Brian 

Client bought the paint from bunnings as it was on special as they made a huge batch of the colour jasper 
So I didn't even have to worry about the paint $18 for a four litre drum I wouldn't even get that price at my trade centre lol 

Who did your rebuild did you send it to Graco through the trade centre ? Or is there an independent place you got the work done What's involved in a gun rebuild ?


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

wow, that price for paint is cheap. 

with regards to my Graco service, I rang the local trade rep from Graco in Melbourne and he gave me a few addressees of authorised service dealers.

My machine is similar size to yours and I must admit I don't look after it properly, so it needed a lot of work. Anyway, $ 950 for a full service, new piston, and rebuild the gun with a new gasket set makes it brand new again. They are over 3k to buy new.


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

By the way, you going to the Dulux accredited conference in the Gold coast ? 

I am not attending this year.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Brian C said:


> wow, that price for paint is cheap. with regards to my Graco service, I rang the local trade rep from Graco in Melbourne and he gave me a few addressees of authorised service dealers. My machine is similar size to yours and I must admit I don't look after it properly, so it needed a lot of work. Anyway, $ 950 for a full service, new piston, and rebuild the gun with a new gasket set makes it brand new again. They are over 3k to buy new.


G'day Brian 

I know cheap hey . As I only work by myself I can only go through so much paint so my prices aren't the best 

Yeah my machine was $3700 back in 2011 expensive probably same machine in the states $2000


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Brian C said:


> By the way, you going to the Dulux accredited conference in the Gold coast ? I am not attending this year.


Gold Coast is tacky can't stand the place


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Ben,

I think you provide the best pictures to PT. They really capture you're character and enthusiasm for the trade. They're also educational!


----------



## READY TO ROLL (Dec 12, 2011)

yeah Ben, thanks for the great pics and keep up the good work.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

I concur. Ben, you do a great job and always smiling!


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

fauxlynn said:


> I concur. Ben, you do a great job and always smiling!


The joy of painting.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

CApainter said:


> Ben, I think you provide the best pictures to PT. They really capture you're character and enthusiasm for the trade. They're also educational!


G'day CA 

Thanks Mate . Educational maybe not lol


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

I used to not reprime the gun for quite a while then I realized that you have to reprime. What a hack I was. Hell probably still am.


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

Great pics of your fence painting Ben !! That is the CLEANEST used sprayer EVER !!!!:thumbup:


----------

